# Betta got some mood-swings!



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

*So I was bored last night and was watching my betta at around 10:30. 
GummyBear was just glaring at the corys and after about a minute or two he poked them and they swam away. He would do that everytime they got in his way or in his little area.

I was kind of laughing at that (in my mind) when he swam up to the front of the glass, looked me in the eye, and flared at me! It nearly gave me a heart attack because his gills were stretched so far that they looked like they were going to rip. He did that about another 4-5 times within the next half an hour and all flares were directed at me -_- He does look very impressive but it was kind of scary  LOL. Never knew that my pet fish would scare me x_X

Anyway, after the flaring was over, he kept blowing a bunch of bubbles but they would all pop after a few seconds. He blew up to five bubbles at a time and they were mainly all in one spot but he would do that in another spot too but then swam back to his favorite corner....

What's going on with my fish? Flaring at me? Being "rude" to the corys? And even trying to make a bubble-nest! What's up with this fish :fish:*


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

*He was also blowing a few bubbles today but I think he really just gave up  Does my betta want to spawn? I was going to wait a about five months before I started getting ready to spawn GummyBear but should I start sooner? I put a mirrow by his tank and he seems interested but didn't flare...He has also been really interested in his refelction lately???*


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

hes being normal lol, hes just letting you know that your too close to his territory... I have bettas that do this as well


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Plakat_bettas said:


> hes being normal lol, hes just letting you know that your too close to his territory... I have bettas that do this as well


LOL. This is my first fish ever so I didn't know what to expect  I thought he was being friendly when he races up to the front when he sees me but maybe he is just being teratorial instead


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

He may also recognize you as the food provider.... and he is just begging... Bettas are extremely intelligent and curious creatures... they get bored easy and SOME love to play


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Plakat_bettas said:


> He may also recognize you as the food provider.... and he is just begging... Bettas are extremely intelligent and curious creatures... they get bored easy and SOME love to play


Oh! Now I get it...I wasn't feeding him yesterday because I fed him too much the day before and he was bloated. Probably was begging for food or something. He always knows that I'm either there to feed him or pet him for a few seconds (What can I say, my fish likes to be stroked!).

LOL.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

That is a bubble nest, for spawning. All bettas build bubbles nests. Bettas tend to flare at everything, lol. It is funny to watch. No, he's not being friendly when they flare, lol. But he wants food. Congrats on your new fish, Im sure you will enjoy him. Bettas are awsome. Do you have a pic of him?


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Some of my bettas are being friendly when they Flare at me... they want pets (MOST of them like to be touched) or they want food, they also dance for me.... Depends on the fish. Mine are also more likely to flare alot at me after I change tanks around and do water changes( they are mad cause I never put them in the same tank twice in a row)

My one fish that I have had since he was 8 weeks or so (judging by size) MUST have his blue roses or he will FLARE and stop eating ect (I have tried putting different coloured silk roses in and he doesnt accept them they have to be the blue ones)

Flaring depends on the fish some Males are hard to get to flare some flare at everything some only flare when you upset them


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Once again, GummyBear flared at me-12 times! He also flared at the filter but the current swept him away, lol...Very odd little fellow. And he only flares at night when all the lights in the room are turned off exept for the aquarium light -_- I'll defintaly try sneaking some pics of him flaring tonight!

Peace


----------

